# Shit I actually need to recover from the mass deplatforming campaign



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm setting everything back up. Right now I need a few things and I don't know who I ask for it. I'm good at replacing tech stuff but these services are a bit harder to drop in to keep the ball rolling.

1. Mailing address in the US and EU.
2. Registered agent for Lolcow LLC and my other LLCs.
3. Public telephone number.
4. Bank Account


Quick run down of what happened with each.

- Indian guy at Qwik Pack and Ship contracted with iPostal1. Refuses to handle my mail anymore. Refuses to explain why. Replies to emails in all caps.

- I've never had an EU remailer and Clevver (the only one I've tried) has so far delivered 0 of the 2 things I've tried to remail.

- WyomingAgents lies and claims I have ties to Russia and they can't offer agent services anymore to anything I host. I need a registered agent in a safe state like Wyoming for my LLCs, preferably done by a law firm so they have an ethical obligation to not drop service.

- Google Voice did not ban me, but Bandwidth.com (the service Google leased numbers from) did. I basically never answer my phone and like it to go to voice mail so Google can transcribe my messages for me. There's a ton of services people suggest for this, but I want to be a choosy beggar and find one with voice transcription.

- WesternUnion was suggested as a way to receive money but for that I need a Bank Account I can rely on.


I want recommendations for companies you actually use and have experience with. Do not google "voip" and tell me the first result.

I am also willing to advertise services that I use. That probably sounds stupid, but keep in mind everything I use will get tranny threats, but anything I endorse as being stable for high risk services will definitely get passed around people also concerned about being dropped for whatever reason.  I wish more people would take my offer to vouch for them.

On that note, if you are looking for suggestions for deplatforming resistant services (and you have a forum account I can check), get in touch.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Oct 10, 2022)

Link to above

I'm not sure, but I believe registration agents are state-based and you should consider looking for them in places that would not be horribly offended by the sites. 

The 7 Best Virtual Phone Number Providers of 2022


----------



## ellroy (Oct 10, 2022)

Concerning your telephone number. The US government only guarantees your number on a landline. A cellular or VOIP service can drop you at whim.

Not what you are looking for but your FCC complaints won’t go far the next time this happens again.


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

ellroy said:


> Not what you are looking for but your FCC complaints won’t go far the next time this happens again.


i mean i made it pretty clear, i need a phone number to put on stuff. I don't even need calls, just voicemail transcriptions.


----------



## Near (Oct 10, 2022)

So is google voice just completely out of the question now?


----------



## Casval Rem Deikun (Oct 10, 2022)

Try Delaware LLC agents they are super private and their ledgers and registries are closed to the public by state law, also you get the delaware court of chancery that are very pro-business and slap down lawsuits like Melinda's and give you a better chance for tortious interference lawsuits if someone fucks with your LLC in this case "people" like Keffals.
If you file complaints to Delaware state agencies and through them to the federal level shit usually gets done or at least you get to find out why.


----------



## Arkenas Einbrecht (Oct 10, 2022)

Sadly I'm in canuckistan. I would gladly let you use my mailbox or postbox otherwise.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 10, 2022)

Casval Rem Deikun said:


> Try Delaware LLC agents they are super private and their ledgers and registries are closed to the public by state law, also you get the delaware court of chancery that are very pro-business and slap down lawsuits like Melinda's and give you a better chance for tortious interference lawsuits if someone fucks with your LLC in this case "people" like Keffals.
> If you file complaints to Delaware state agencies and through them to the federal level shit usually gets done or at least you get to find out why.


Seconded. Delaware may be your very best best.


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Seconded. Delaware may be your very best best.


If I do Delaware I need a recc of what company. I need an attorney, not just some random cunt.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Oct 10, 2022)

> - Indian guy at Qwik Pack and Ship contracted with iPostal1. Refuses to handle my mail anymore. Refuses to explain why. Replies to emails in all caps.



Sounds hilarious. Please show mails.


----------



## Casval Rem Deikun (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> If I do Delaware I need a recc of what company. I need an attorney, not just some random cunt.



I dont believe so there are plenty of them i would go to one of the more well known agencies, and if you need a biz attorney usually biz attorneys know their state and delaware because it's the corporate go-to and if they don't they'll recommend  you someone. So if your attorney doesn't do delaware he can probably hook you up with someone


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 10, 2022)

> - Indian guy at Qwik Pack and Ship contracted with iPostal1. Refuses to handle my mail anymore. Refuses to explain why. Replies to emails in all caps.


They probably offered the pajeet to show pics of bobs and vagene in exchange for dropping service. And now the poor guy is just traumatized because of the deformed, hairy tranny-tubular-tits and lovecraftian horror stinkditches.


----------



## Some Badger (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't know shit about LLC registration and the various different laws and provisions between states but what's stopping you from finding an agent in Florida and registering there since it's familiar territory and whatnot? Is Wyoming a sweet spot because the cost of doing basically anything there is absurdly cheap?


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> i mean i made it pretty clear, i need a phone number to put on stuff. I don't even need calls, just voicemail transcriptions.


I know you don't want the calls, but it's still probably the best choice to basically do a reverse proxy, get the cheapest landline wherever you're able to get it installed, then setup call forwarding (which all providers are able to do now) to another google voice or other burner number that can do the transcripts or whatever else you want.

You can probably test this with someone who's already in the US and see if it works.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 10, 2022)

Check DM's from me, I might have a VoIP solution for you.


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I don't know shit about LLC registration and the various different laws and provisions between states but what's stopping you from finding an agent in Florida and registering there since it's familiar territory and whatnot? Is Wyoming a sweet spot because the cost of doing basically anything there is absurdly cheap?


i dont fucking live there for one


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 10, 2022)

The phone number thing you may need to break into two pieces. A physical landline (perhaps routed into hardware at your datacenter) and a voicemail transcription service (which may be some piece of software on said hardware).

Downside obviously would be all the eggs in the same basket.


----------



## Casval Rem Deikun (Oct 10, 2022)

Check DM's @Null for Delaware LLC agent.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> The phone number thing you may need to break into two pieces. A physical landline (perhaps routed into hardware at your datacenter) and a voicemail transcription service (which may be some piece of software on said hardware).
> 
> Downside obviously would be all the eggs in the same basket.


To do that you'll need an SBC (session border controller) and a SIP trunk provider such as L3 or AT&T to provide you the pipe + phone numbers. Then you would need a piece of software to pick the call up, transcribe it, and send it as an email (digital voicemail is basically email on the back end). That's alot of gear and expertise for a single phone number, most people running that type of config are enterprises with hundreds or thousands of numbers. A 100% cloud service is preferable for a 1-number solution.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> i dont fucking live there for one


Wyoming does have some the best LLC shields in the country though if my memory serves.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 10, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> To do that you'll need an SBC (session border controller) and a SIP trunk provider such as L3 or AT&T to provide you the pipe + phone numbers. Then you would need a piece of software to pick the call up, transcribe it, and send it as an email (digital voicemail is basically email on the back end). That's alot of gear and expertise for a single phone number, most people running that type of config are enterprises with hundreds or thousands of numbers. A 100% cloud service is preferable for a 1-number solution.


Oh, certainly, and it would be something like Asterisk you'd have to learn and configure. But at some point all the cloud services will fold because they're not required by law to offer and maintain service. I don't know if there are any landline providers that offer voicemail to email.

Maybe Ma Bell would work, but never tried it: https://www.att.com/support/article/local-long-distance/KM1047691/


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> Oh, certainly, and it would be something like Asterisk you'd have to learn and configure. But at some point all the cloud services will fold because they're not required by law to offer and maintain service. I don't know if there are any landline providers that offer voicemail to email.
> 
> Maybe Ma Bell would work, but never tried it: https://www.att.com/support/article/local-long-distance/KM1047691/


Telephony is obscure tho, even to tech nerds, the chance anyone will dig that deep is remote. The maintenance required to maintain an SBC and Asterisk deployment for a single number is kind of ridiculous. Plus they can always go after the SIP trunk provider and looking up who owns what number is relatively easy.


----------



## Watamelon (Oct 10, 2022)

What did you redeem for the indian to get angry in all caps?

DID YOU REDEEM SIR?


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 10, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> Telephony is obscure tho, even to tech nerds, the chance anyone will dig that deep is remote. The maintenance required to maintain an SBC and Asterisk deployment for a single number is kind of ridiculous. Plus they can always go after the SIP trunk provider and looking up who owns what number is relatively easy.


Which is why I suggested a landline, not a SIP - bring the phone line into the machine with a TDM400 or some other ATA.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> Which is why I suggested a landline, not a SIP - bring the phone line into the machine with a TDM400 or some other ATA.


it's been a while since I worked with POTS but won't you need a physical address that's not a DC to terminate the line? Also companies like Audiocodes offer combined TDM gateways/sbc's that can do digital and TDM lines, so you could actually do both at the same time.


----------



## Hungry Homeless Handjob (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> If I do Delaware I need a recc of what company. I need an attorney, not just some random cunt.


I use A Registered Agent in DE for my LLC. Super discreet and hands off, they scan your mail and send it to you, no spam or marketing.


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Oct 10, 2022)

I'll throw you a bone for once, if you're really strapped for a PO Box I can open up one at my local post office and let you use it. It's fucked up what's happening to you and I'm surprised you still got stuff going smoothly like this. That is if such an arrangement is needed or even legally viable.


----------



## UmQasaan (Oct 10, 2022)

> preferably done by a law firm so they have an ethical obligation to not drop service.


@Chuck McGill  it's your time to come out from under the space blanket


----------



## Jacknife (Oct 10, 2022)

As for the EU adrress, if you got anyone in germany you can trust you can just have them receive physical mail for you in a post office.
This person can pick up that mail there and the sender only needs to know a pseudonym.

As for cancellation resistance, that service is free, the company offering it is Deutsche Post a subsidiary of DHL. So they are private, but postal service is regulated by the government so they might not be allowed to just quit on you.


----------



## galpal (Oct 10, 2022)

I use Hushed for a telephone number anywhere - I use that to have a US number (I'm in the UK).  No transcription that I know of.
I use ViaBox for a street address in Portland.
Google any virtual office service in the UK for mail forwarding - I've used various services, UK Postbox gives you a free address.

Problem with Viabox and UK Postbox is you pay per item, so easy for troons to abuse.  Hushed, you could look at it being a mask before connecting to an alternative transcribe service maybe?


----------



## Some Badger (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> i dont fucking live there for one


You don't live in Wyoming either.


----------



## thyme (Oct 10, 2022)

For voicemail to text, Ringcentral did a decent job- might be too pricy though, used it in enterprise 100+ users not just 1


----------



## bprime (Oct 10, 2022)

Hungry Homeless Handjob said:


> I use A Registered Agent in DE for my LLC. Super discreet and hands off, they scan your mail and send it to you, no spam or marketing.


I've used these guys before as well, Josh. Worth checking them out at least.


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> You don't live in Wyoming either.


yes, but wyoming doesn't have corporate income tax and is a business haven.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Oct 10, 2022)

Have you considered using off-shore shell companies in order to shield your US entities? It's a common tactic to obfuscate the relationships between companies based in the US.


----------



## .iota. (Oct 10, 2022)

my employer uses ting as an isp and for the phones that they give us.  i've never had a problem with their phone service, and they transcribe voicemail.  they even use a capital "i" internet to promote themselves ... "We’re passionate advocates of the principles of net neutrality. We support a free and open Internet in word and deed. Ting will never block, throttle or otherwise interfere with the online access of our customers."


----------



## Julius Streicher (Oct 10, 2022)

I wonder why iPostal1 isn't working with you anymore?






I use My traveling mailbox. Been a customer for three years, never had a problem with the service. I use them for my hobby collecting Third Reich militaria items, they have never said a word to me in the pass when I have them open my packages and condense items into one big box. $15 a month with two free months if you pay them for a year.


----------



## Gish (Oct 10, 2022)

> Indian guy at Qwik Pack and Ship contracted with iPostal1. Refuses to handle my mail anymore. Refuses to explain why. Replies to emails in all caps.


BAD MORNING SIRS


----------



## bprime (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> yes, but wyoming doesn't have corporate income tax and is a business haven.


Take a look here - some details about Delaware, they are mainly along the same lines as Wyoming. You don't need residency, and there's no corporate tax if you don't do business in-state.


----------



## Null (Oct 10, 2022)

I'll check em out. I emailed a company in Wyoming and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Oct 10, 2022)

Josh, I live in Argentina and, even if its a third world country, most people don't give a shit about trannies or twitter.

Just food for thought, also if you want to know something you can message me and I'll help you as best as I can.


----------



## Callie (Oct 10, 2022)

I wish I had the knowledge and resources to help but someone out there has to. You can delete this since it's not really helpful if it's shitting up the thread lol. As a last resort could u hire some innocent old lady off the street to do it by hand? Like a secretary. Lol sorry that's all I got. I have no idea about the other stuff. Take care of yourself.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 10, 2022)

Callie said:


> I wish I had the knowledge and resources to help but someone out there has to. You can delete this since it's not really helpful if it's shitting up the thread lol. As a last resort could u hire some innocent old lady off the street to do it by hand? Like a secretary. Lol sorry that's all I got. I have no idea about the other stuff. Take care of yourself.


The troons have shown up in person before, it would be a potentially dangerous position to be in.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Oct 10, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Josh, I live in Argentina and, even if its a third world country, most people don't give a shit about trannies or twitter.
> 
> Just food for thought, also if you want to know something you can message me and I'll help you as best as I can.


Pretty much no free speech and suing for libel/defamation is incredibly easy, a poor choice all things considered.

Also the 'Ministry of women, gender and diversity' is a thing, do I have to say more?


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Oct 10, 2022)

Is there a way to register a PO box without making my own information easily available to troons if I let Josh use it? Asking as I've literally never set one up in my life.


----------



## bprime (Oct 10, 2022)

Cpt. Stud Beefpile said:


> Is there a way to register a PO box without making my own information easily available to troons if I let Josh use it? Asking as I've literally never set one up in my life.


Usually you have to provide ID/info to the Post Office at least, though I don't think they are permitted to release the box owner info to randos that show up or email, etc. If the box is being used for a company, I think you need to give the Post Office a couple of company docs (forget which ones) just to show it exists and identify POC(s) that are authorized for the box.


----------



## moocow (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> The troons have shown up in person before, it would be a potentially dangerous position to be in.


Hell, I'll do it (seriously). I live in a very pro-2nd state with comprehensive castle doctrine and stand-your-ground laws. Sheriffs in this state have said -- on record in their official capacity -- that if you shoot someone in self defense while you're at home, make sure the body lands inside your property line and you're likely not even be arrested, much less charged with a crime. The press loses their shit every time and the cops fucking love it.

No family left to threaten besides gun-toting ex-military parents out-of-state, either. Good fucking luck intimidating me, trannies.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 10, 2022)

Since there's no budget range included for any of these services I just have to suggest the thorough answer for entity formation and governance, 



Spoiler



so Corporate Direct.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> yes, but wyoming doesn't have corporate income tax and is a business haven.


What you need to do is find a set-up so that if you get taken down, it inconveniences as many uninvolved people as possible.

These people are the villains and it's time other people were reminded.

"These are people willing to wipe you out just to get to us. Still on their side?"


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Oct 10, 2022)

I have some experience with setting up SIP PBXs so I googled a bit to see if the all in one I used in the past (Elastix) had VM transcripts, and as a result I'm seeing that people figured out how to set up transcribed voicemails in that system back in 2011.

I'm not encouraging setting up a PBX just for transcripts, but the method detailed above might be helpful in giving you some ideas for setting up a rube goldberg method of getting what you want since, to quote the archived blogpost "This process can also work with recorded calls and other audio files."

ymmv


Spoiler: The method



Voicemail transcription is a great feature to have in any voice system. Voicemail transcription is the process of converting voicemail audio into text, so you can read what was said in the voicemail without having to actually listen to the vo

icemail message itself. This process can also work with recorded calls and other audio files. In this article, I’m going to show you how to configure Asterisk (More specifically, Elastix) to transcribe voicemail messages and send them via email to the user.
Instructions​These instructions are based off directions originally posted by Nickolay V. Shmyrev here but with many alterations.

Step 1​Install the dependancies needed to compile and install PocketSphinx:

*CentOS/RHEL/Fedora*

```
yum install libtool
```
*Ubuntu/Debian*

```
sudo apt-get install libtool build-essentials
```
*Step 2*​Download the latest version of PocketSphinx and SpinxBase and extract it. You can find the latest version on their website: http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wiki/download

You can also download the packages using wget:

```
wget http://cmusphinx.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/cmusphinx/trunk/sphinxbase/?view=tar -O sphinxbase.tgz
wget http://cmusphinx.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/cmusphinx/trunk/pocketsphinx/?view=tar -O pocketsphinx.tgz
```
And extract:

```
tar xvfz sphinxbase.tgz
tar xvfz pocketsphinx.tgz
```
Step 3​You can then compile and install sphinxbase:

```
cd sphinxbase/
./autogen.sh
make
make install
```
Then compile and install pocketsphinx:

```
cd pocketsphinx/
./autogen.sh
make
make install
```
Step 4​Download an acoustic model that pocketsphinx will use to transcribe the voicemails.

```
wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/cmusphinx/Acoustic%20and%20Language%20Models/US%20English%20Communicator%20Telephone%20Acoustic%20Model/communicator_4000_20080321.tar.gz
```
And extract and move the acoustic model somewhere we can use it later:

```
tar xvfz communicator*.tar.gz
mv Communicator_40.cd_cont_4000 /var/lib/asterisk/communicator/
```
Step 5​We’ll next need to create a script that will perform the transcription, and save the transcript as a text file so we can include the text in an email. You can view the script below, or download it here:

```
nano /sbin/voicemail-transcribe.sh
```


```
#!/bin/sh

voicemaildir=/var/spool/asterisk/voicemail/$1/$2/INBOX/

echo `date` ':' $voicemaildir >> /var/log/voicemail-notify.log

for audiofile in `ls $voicemaildir/*.wav`; do
   transcriptfile=${audiofile/wav/transcript}
   # For each message.wav we check if message.transcript
   # exists
   if [ ! -f $transcriptfile ]; then
      # If not, we create it
      /usr/local/bin/pocketsphinx_continuous -infile $audiofile \
         -hmm /var/lib/asterisk/communicator \
         -samprate 8000 2> /var/log/asterisk/voicemail-notify.log \
            > $transcriptfile

      # Now we can do whatever we want with the new transcription
      echo `cat $transcriptfile | cut -d: -f2`
   fi
done
```
Then, ensure that the script is executable:

```
chmod +x /sbin/voicemail-transcript.sh
```
Step 6​We can then modify the voicemail email template to include a section for the voicemail transcription. This in an important step because we’ll be using a secondary script that will insert the voicemail transcript into the email after the keywords “Voicemail Transcript”.

Add the following text to */etc/asterisk/vm_email.inc *at the end of the *“emailbody=”* line. Note that this must be one continuous line.

```
\nExtension: ${VM_MAILBOX}\nVoicemail Transcription: \n\n
```
Step 7​We’ll then need to create a secondary script that will grab the email generated by Asterisk and modify it to include the voicemail transcription. You can view the script below or download it here:

```
nano /sbin/vm-modify.sh
```


```
#!/bin/sh
cat > /tmp/voicemail.tmp

# Grab the extension of the voicemail
EXT=`cat /tmp/voicemail.tmp | grep Extension | awk {'print $2'}`

# Transcribe the voicemail for the given extension
/sbin/voicemail-transcribe.sh default $EXT > /tmp/transcribe.tmp

# Append the outgoing email with the voicemail transcription
cat /tmp/voicemail.tmp \
| sed "/Voicemail Transcription:/ r /tmp/transcribe.tmp" \
| /usr/sbin/sendmail -t

# Clean up temporary files
rm /tmp/voicemail.tmp
rm /tmp/transcribe.tmp
```
Then, ensure that the script is executable:

```
chmod +x /sbin/vm-modify.sh
```
Step 8​You’ll then need to modify the Asterisk voicemail configuration to use our script instead of the default sendmail agent:

```
nano /etc/asterisk/voicemail.conf
```
And add the mailcmd option to use our script:

```
[general]
…
mailcmd=/sbin/vm-modify.sh
```
And that’s it! Now whenever a user receives a voicemail, the message will be transcribed and sent in an email along with their voicemail message. You can also modify these scripts to perform other fancy tasks with your voicemail transcription!


----------



## UmQasaan (Oct 10, 2022)

In regards to the EU mailing addresses, I would check out Estonia as a whole. It is quickly becoming one of the most "digital countries" in the EU. They have recently been offering "e-residency" for people who don't even plan on going there across the world, just so they can set up or do business through Estonia. One of their most respectable companies includes mail forwarding, virtual offices Estonian number with call flow, consulting, and even a fucking virtual secretary. The process to get the eResidency is easy but does take 30 some odd days. This may not be what you're looking for but it's very interesting and worth looking at. There is more of an incentive for these types services to be consistently good since the country as a whole seems to be going all in on virtual.









						Become an e-resident | Learn the Benefits & Apply
					

Learn how to apply for e-Residency in Estonia. Find out the benefits, costs & step-by-step guide for freelancers, digital nomads & startups.




					www.e-resident.gov.ee
				






Spoiler: B2Baltics.eu 






> B2baltics is a licensed mailbox service provider for e-residency companies. E-residency in Estonia is a government-issued digital identity that allows anyone in the world to start and manage a global business.
> 
> E-residents can establish an European Union company online within a day and then administer it remotely from anywhere in the world while accessing various tools that are necessary to grow.
> 
> ...






There is also this other Estonian company of which offers rentals for physical parcel dropboxes. Pretty much all couriers deliver to it and you just plop it down wherever there is electricity.








						The Personal Parcel Box That's Always Home | Parcelsea
					

Your personal pickup locker that accepts packages for you. Parcelsea accepts parcels from all delivery companies. Starting at 12.90€/month.




					parcelsea.com


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 10, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Pretty much no free speech and suing for libel/defamation is incredibly easy, a poor choice all things considered.
> 
> Also the 'Ministry of women, gender and diversity' is a thing, do I have to say more?


Okay, but what if he put a statement up on here professing his enternal hatred of the British (which is true), and how the Falklands/Malvinas should be Argentinian (which may or not be his view, but who cares)?

Ha! Checkmate Argentina! Total immunity for KF forever!

Seriously though, you can register a foreign LLC here in Arizona, but I don't think it would confer any benefit over someplace like Wyoming or Nevada. We also have corporate income tax of about 7%, and are slowing turning purple. So anything I know firsthand that I could suggest would not a stunning option compared to your alternatives.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 10, 2022)

PROTIP: Being a "registered agent" is not some kind of regulated industry. It's literally just some retard who will accept service of process. You could potentially kill two birds with one stone by inquiring with, say, certain LOLyers of your acquaintance, if they'd be willing to accept mail and service of process on behalf of your business. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## byuu (Oct 10, 2022)

> I'm not encouraging setting up a PBX just for transcripts, but the method detailed above might be helpful in giving you some ideas for setting up a rube goldberg method of getting what you want since, to quote the archived blogpost "This process can also work with recorded calls and other audio files."


For transcription you should check out https://github.com/openai/whisper for more modern AI based speech recognition.
It's very accurate and pretty easy to set up.


----------



## brown dave (Oct 10, 2022)

Twilio will do everything you need phone wise and it's SAAS and easy to setup. https://www.twilio.com/


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Oct 10, 2022)

Would GabPay help as a solution to getting/sending money? 





__





						The App | GabPay
					

Everything you need to know about the new gabpay app.




					www.gabpay.com
				




Torba may be a religious nutwhack but if his paypal alternative is as good as promised, it's certainly worth a shot, especially in light of their recent 'mistake'.


----------



## Telo Miriam (Oct 10, 2022)

If you need help setting up an actual PO box at a post office I can help. I'm not sure if they do permanent mail forwarding but I could get something temporary set up today or tomorrow (edit: if you want to do that contact me on the email associated with my account)


----------



## Captain Manning (Oct 10, 2022)

Cherenkovblue said:


> PROTIP: Being a "registered agent" is not some kind of regulated industry. It's literally just some retard who will accept service of process. You could potentially kill two birds with one stone by inquiring with, say, certain LOLyers of your acquaintance, if they'd be willing to accept mail and service of process on behalf of your business. It can't hurt to ask.


This.

There was a statutory agent for a 501(c)3 I worked for who was both that, _and_ their general counsel. I always thought that was a smart move.

Texas is getting a _lot_ of buzz these days because of their social media law, but I don't know the pros and cons of incorporating there. Or how much of a benefit that law (if any) would confer to the Farms. It seems mainly designed to keep people from getting yetted off Twitter and FB.

It's probably fair to say, based on that law, and other things, that they don't hold big tech in high regard though. Shitting on California, New York, and Washington D.C. is a time honored tradition in the Lone Star state.


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Oct 10, 2022)

JoshPlz said:


> They probably offered the pajeet to show pics of bobs and vagene in exchange for dropping service. And now the poor guy is just traumatized because of the deformed, hairy tranny-tubular-tits and lovecraftian horror stinkditches.


It was nothing improper like that, sir. He was just sympathetic because his uncle is also a trains man.


----------



## TitchBitties (Oct 10, 2022)

Cpt. Stud Beefpile said:


> Would GabPay help as a solution to getting/sending money?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao fuck that, don't touch anything Torba has his hands on and especially don't trust him to have any of your payment info


----------



## abdulaziz (Oct 10, 2022)

Teams should do VM transcribing.


----------



## Dergint (Oct 10, 2022)

Only "A person I know" tier rather than personal endorsement, but it's a person I know irl if that makes it better? They have used Comcast and 8x8 for the voice transcription feature. I think the reason they switched from 8x8 had something to do with connectivity, but I don't know if there was a pattern to it.

Personally I have a MySudo phone number; no transcription feature but they market to the paranoid type. I barely see anyone talk about the service so I don't know if they have a track record one way or the other beyond their marketing.


----------



## Punished Lobsterchu (Oct 10, 2022)

Not the Qwick pack and ship!


----------



## some cunt (Oct 10, 2022)

> - Indian guy at Qwik Pack and Ship contracted with iPostal1. Refuses to handle my mail anymore. Refuses to explain why. Replies to emails in all caps.


Apu has fallen on hard times since getting kicked from the Simpsons. From Kwik-E-Mart to Qwik Pack, PLEASE COME AGAIN! (Or not in this case)


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 10, 2022)

some cunt said:


> Apu has fallen on hard times since getting kicked from the Simpsons. From Kwik-E-Mart to Qwik Pack, PLEASE COME AGAIN! (Or not in this case)


His first mistake was relying on a sandnigger.

That was also mistakes two through ten.


----------



## Ridley (Oct 10, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Have you considered using off-shore shell companies in order to shield your US entities? It's a common tactic to obfuscate the relationships between companies based in the US.


Or just sign up for U.S. Mobile with a fake name & pay for it with a payment processor that also uses a fake name. It's not fraud if they actually get their money in the end.


----------



## Nestor Makhno (Oct 10, 2022)

I've had good experiences with voip.ms, but they are a little pricey compared to other options. They offer call transcribing for a fee, and I'm not sure if there's a way to configure that for voicemails. Their support is very helpful though, they've always answered my questions in minutes. Should mention that it is slightly more geared towards enterprise users, so it doesn't come with a fancy web interface like Google. You have to set up your own software to handle calls or get a physical phone.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 10, 2022)

Ridley said:


> Or just sign up for U.S. Mobile with a fake name & pay for it with a payment processor that also uses a fake name. It's not fraud if they actually get their money in the end.


The problem isn't getting service, it's getting service from a company that will tell the troons to fuck off when they start complaining and making shit up.


----------



## SNU (Oct 10, 2022)

Don't some pigeons owe you some favors? They could deliver your mail


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Oct 10, 2022)

I know this has probably been brought up numerous times Jersh, but have you been in touch with the Gab folks? Surely they have solutions.


----------



## Ridley (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> The problem isn't getting service, it's getting service from a company that will tell the troons to fuck off when they start complaining and making shit up.


I don't see how they would find and isolate his service to complain. John Moos would just be some random citizen rather than the owner of Kiwifarms. I have been using U.S. Mobile with a fake name and recharging gift card for my phone service for like 5 years now.


----------



## Jump (Oct 10, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> Which is why I suggested a landline, not a SIP - bring the phone line into the machine with a TDM400 or some other ATA.


Legally the most solid. But technically the weakest. I could spin up an Asterisk instance on a $5 VPS and DoS your phoneline completely. With a POTS line you only get one channel and you have no control over what comes in. When its ringing its busy.



.iota. said:


> my employer uses ting as an isp and for the phones that they give us.


ting isn't a real carrier. They are a MVNO. They resell TMO and VZN service. There are really only 3 carriers left in the USA. T-Mobile, Verizon, and AT&T Wireless. So going the ting route you are increasing your attack surface by 2x. You might as well just get TMO directly. It doesn't matter what tings TOS says. If TMO says kill the number they will. They arn't going fold up their business to defend KF.
If your going to go the meme mvno route you might as well go FreedomMobile. Lets see if their claims are true. (I'll bet no)



Ridley said:


> Or just sign up for U.S. Mobile with a fake name


Ok genius what happens when he has to use that number for business things like putting it down as the phone number for the Kiwifarms.net WHOIS? Josh needs this stuff for real business things.

All the VOIP providers like Ring central, Ooma, Vonage, Google, Callcentric, will all cuck. There is no regulating them and most of them are just resellers of Bandwidth Inc's service anyways. We already know how they are.

The only 100% bullet proof option is to become your own phone company. Get a tarrifed PRI connection and own the phone numbers. Basically the same way you are being your own ISP. Owning the hardware and the IPs. The only problem is your going to have to pay for rack space somplace and the connection isn't cheap.



T-mobile does VM transcription now on Android. They call it Visual Voice Mail.  I would get a pre-paid SIM and an android phone that supports WIFI calling. That way you can be in Serbia on WIFI and the phone will sill work. Doesn't matter what the coverage area is.


----------



## Burke (Oct 10, 2022)

You'll want to be careful even in a state with strong LLC privacy protections as the Corporate Transparency Act requires them to dox you to the government regardless, save for certain exceptions. Same when you get an EIN from the IRS. The information is not public facing but it's really just a matter of time until their boomer systems suffer a breach.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 10, 2022)

Jump said:


> Legally the most solid. But technically the weakest. I could spin up an Asterisk instance on a $5 VPS and DoS your phoneline completely. With a POTS line you only get one channel and you have no control over what comes in. When its ringing its busy.
> 
> 
> ting isn't a real carrier. They are a MVNO. They resell TMO and VZN service. There are really only 3 carriers left in the USA. T-Mobile, Verizon, and AT&T Wireless. So going the ting route you are increasing your attack surface by 2x. You might as well just get TMO directly. It doesn't matter what tings TOS says. If TMO says kill the number they will. They arn't going fold up their business to defend KF.
> ...


Running a PRI carrier for 1 DID is absurd. Better to just use a cloud provider and be ready with backups to jump to when/if the woke mob comes. People don't  like the same "current thing" twice in a row, Jersh should be safe for a few years.


----------



## Jump (Oct 10, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> Running a PRI carrier for 1 DID is absurd. Better to just use a cloud provider and be ready with backups to jump to when/if the woke mob comes. People don't  like the sane current thing twice in a row, Jersh should be safe for a few years.


I see why your have a pink triangle. 
>_LOL JUST DO A THING_
OK then name a SIP provider that isn't just a reseller of Bandwidth Inc. Because anyone that is going to sell you 1 DID is. There is no money in retail voip service.
They didn't get Google to drop his DID.* Bandwidth Inc dropped it. *

Josh is already operating in absurd land. You shouldn't HAVE to Be Your Own ISP (own all the hardware+IPs) to host a gossip forum but here he is. 
If they can get Tmobile/VZN/ATT to cancel him then shit's fucked. The next step is Be You Own Telco.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Oct 10, 2022)

Maybe you could find out whatever service Pajeet scammers use for their VOIP services.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Oct 10, 2022)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> His first mistake was relying on a sandnigger.
> 
> That was also mistakes two through ten.


***Pajeet
Close to sandniggers, but more street shitting.


----------



## Not Really Here (Oct 10, 2022)

Billy Bob Dick said:


> I know this has probably been brought up numerous times Jersh, but have you been in touch with the Gab folks? Surely they have solutions.


Gab is full of retards, Josh warned Torba of debanking and other issues, Torba said 'lol I know what I'm doing', then Gab got banned by payment processors and started asking for checks.
Literally never ask Gab for advice on anything.


----------



## SCRAM (Oct 10, 2022)

We use mightycall for our cloud PBX and it offers voicemail transcription and recording of both incoming and outgoing.

Wether they give a shit about complaints in unknown. We have had complaints filed to mightycall but they basically have told us "Hey tell this idiot to fuck off because we did and they didn't listen."


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Oct 10, 2022)

How do you start up a remailer company like that? If you just open a PO at a post Office and had someone trusted pick the mail for you and check for GPS trackers or whatever, is there any way for them to get doxxed? If it's that easy I'm sure someone out there would take the risk for like 100 a month.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 10, 2022)

Jump said:


> I see why your have a pink triangle.
> >_LOL JUST DO A THING_
> OK then name a SIP provider that isn't just a reseller of Bandwidth Inc. Because anyone that is going to sell you 1 DID is. There is no money in retail voip service.
> They didn't get Google to drop his DID.* Bandwidth Inc dropped it. *
> ...



There are options for getting DID's directly from bigger carriers, I laid some of them out to Jersh in DM's.


----------



## Furry killer (Oct 10, 2022)

I used this company many years ago for sending packages and as a mailing adress but I don't know if it suits your needs.


			https://mailboxesetc.se/


----------



## Xarpho's Return (Oct 10, 2022)

Why not hide your company and do what the big companies do, hide your company under a complicated network of shell companies, and find the cheapest "office" to rent at (like "office space" offered at large self-storage facilities). Alternatively, you could even create legitimate front businesses to further obfuscate things, and shuffle around money. It would be like reverse money laundering, instead of sending the "dirty" money to "clean" businesses, you get "clean" businesses to donate to the "dirty" company.


----------



## named (Oct 10, 2022)

Xarpho's Return said:


> Why not hide your company and do what the big companies do, hide your company under a complicated network of shell companies, and find the cheapest "office" to rent at (like "office space" offered at large self-storage facilities).


You don't need to buy a mailing address or registered agent if you already have a corporate office somewhere; but you _do_ need someone there to pick up the mail. Most of those companies have U.S. operations and simply have their employees run those services themselves off their own property.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Oct 10, 2022)

I have some Monster at 2:30 AM induced conspiracy-ish theory. My source is admittedly that I made it the fuck up. 

It seems like the Russian company's real reason for ditching the farms isn't the troon stuff, but something that came from the Muscovite glowies. DDoS guard probably simply took advantage of the plausible deniability that it wasn't the FSGlowies who influenced the decision, but Keffals' troon army. And I suppose that gives some slight amount of good PR to Ruzzia as they can be like "See? We don't kill the LGBT, look, we deplatformed a forum that makes fun of the LGBT!" in hopes of westerners being retarded enough that it distracts them from Ukraine. 

And the Vsys, like many Ukrainian companies, is trying to win over as many potential customers, so long as they aren't from Russia, so that Ukraine becomes a further target of western investment and stuff like that. And ofc, it gives good PR to Ukrainian companies by saying "See? Ruzzian companies dropped these people, while we gave them the opportunity to do bidness!".


----------



## Cubanodun (Oct 10, 2022)

Furry killer said:


> I used this company many years ago for sending packages and as a mailing adress but I don't know if it suits your needs.
> 
> 
> https://mailboxesetc.se/


Oh they have those in the states? we have that franchise here in Bananazuela, only way to bring stuff from there because we dont have a postal service, i used the crap out of them back in the day when we could buy stuff on Amazon they even repaid me a book they lost during shipping


----------



## Watcher (Oct 10, 2022)

Saint Agustin said:


> Josh, I live in Argentina and, even if its a third world country, most people don't give a shit about trannies or twitter.
> 
> Just food for thought, also if you want to know something you can message me and I'll help you as best as I can.


The biggest issue Josh is having right now is that these people break very fast when the mob comes for them. Like the Russian ddos host only bent the knee when a huge ddos wave came for their entire network. It's been long speculated what got the CEO of Cloudflare to bend the knee was something that could potentially kill the company like a payment processor dropping them.

So while people in Argentina might not care for transgender people or twitter. They might care if supporting the Kiwifarms leads to their entire network and client base getting ddos'd. Or the CEO of the company being sent harassing emails from Vordrak threatening to blackmail them and their employees. Very few people are willing to stand on principle to that extent and it's why Russia, a country that has gay concentration camps and regularly mocks the West over leftists, bent the knee.


----------



## Catboy Ranch (Oct 10, 2022)

Null said:


> i mean i made it pretty clear, i need a phone number to put on stuff. I don't even need calls, just voicemail transcriptions.


Simple, use forwarding to VOIP.

Go get a number with any major RBOC (the big 3 cell carriers) and then go open an account at VOIP.ms

Don't ever share out the DID you register at VOIP.ms, don't put it on any forms.   It will not get posted to any directories that the trannies can search.

On the RBOC account, forward that to your VOIP.ms number.   The trannies are finding your number through LLC registration records.     You can forward the voip number to anything you want, or just set up Asterisk (or FreePBX if you must have a GUI) and do your own voicemail to email service.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 10, 2022)

Ridley said:


> I don't see how they would find and isolate his service to complain. John Moos would just be some random citizen rather than the owner of Kiwifarms. I have been using U.S. Mobile with a fake name and recharging gift card for my phone service for like 5 years now.


It's easy to lookup what carrier is associated with a phone number. When that phone number is publicly available on company records/the abuse page on the KF site, it's a different matter from 'random phone number that you happen to use that you've told noone you don't want to have it about'.


----------



## Catboy Ranch (Oct 10, 2022)

Catboy Ranch said:


> Simple, use forwarding to VOIP.
> 
> Go get a number with any major RBOC (the big 3 cell carriers) and then go open an account at VOIP.ms
> 
> ...


Oh ya, I should mention this, do not EVER run a publicly exposed instance of FreePBX.     There are like 20x more trannies in telecom phone system shit than there are in network security.     Every voip convention is fat old dudes most of them are "marketing", aka running the backend of a telemarketing dialer, the rest are trannies.

Don't ask me how I know.

But when the trannies confab and ask their tranny friend who knows telecom, zir will tell them the advice I just gave you is rock solid.


----------



## Catboy Ranch (Oct 10, 2022)

⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ said:


> It's easy to lookup what carrier is associated with a phone number. When that phone number is publicly available on company records/the abuse page on the KF site, it's a different matter from 'random phone number that you happen to use that you've told noone you don't want to have it about'.


This is only partially true on VOIP.

The homing carrier is what will show up in a dip database on VOIP and these days 90% of the time it will just say Bandwidth.com

Most people who don't know the VOIP biz will assume that Bandwidth is running the equipment for that number but that's not how it works.  If Bandwidth is the primary tandem they may refer tickets (which is what they did to Null) but on the smaller mom and pops that are behind another tandem like West they likely will only send a ticket if there is network abuse going on, because most of the time the tickets won't carryover since they all go thru email.

This gap in abuse management is exploited the fuck up by Indians who dump loads of scam calls on the network.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 10, 2022)

Catboy Ranch said:


> This is only partially true on VOIP.
> 
> The homing carrier is what will show up in a dip database on VOIP and these days 90% of the time it will just say Bandwidth.com


The original problem was that Bandwidth.com bent the knee. If they did it over a number that was associated with Google Voice, of all their clients, they'll do it again.


----------



## Cynically Insane (Oct 10, 2022)

All shady or controversial businesses use Delaware corporate agents.


----------



## Jump (Oct 10, 2022)

Catboy Ranch said:


> Simple, use forwarding to VOIP.
> 
> Go get a number with any major RBOC (the big 3 cell carriers) and then go open an account at VOIP.ms
> 
> ...


Why even do the voip.ms hop?
If your mobile carrier is going to be the public facing number then just pop that sim in a cellphone that supports wifi calling and then your done.
You can do voice and and SMS over wifi calling. You will get transcribed voice mails if your plan and phone supports "Visual voicemail".
This is Tmobile's android app:


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Oct 10, 2022)

Chimplord1997 said:


> If you just open a PO at a post Office and had someone trusted pick the mail for you and check for GPS trackers or whatever, is there any way for them to get doxxed?


You would have to open all the mail in your car and ensure there are no trackers, how agents do it is they just don't allow packages, if a "letter" is not flat like a letter should be they don't accept it, then just scan and email through all the letters. 
As for being doxxed other than a gps tracker, you would just need to ensure that the post office you use isn't social engineerable, you can test that yourself by ringing up and trying to gather information on a random po box number, that or form an LLC in a state that doesnt require your name to be on it, only an agents (wyoming for example) and open a po box on behalf of that LLC and not yourself.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Oct 10, 2022)

Chimplord1997 said:


> How do you start up a remailer company like that? If you just open a PO at a post Office and had someone trusted pick the mail for you and check for GPS trackers or whatever, is there any way for them to get doxxed? If it's that easy I'm sure someone out there would take the risk for like 100 a month.


I think the 'someone trusted' issue isn't trivial. I don't think any random poster here is going to do, even if they would take the risk. It would have to be either someone who was known and personally trusted IRL- like someone who already knows Null's location- or someone who has a professional responsibility.

The former camp is probably small to begin with and would be vulnerable to having their lives fucked with if something went wrong (as it does, given enough time and effort). The latter is a better option but most  people don't want to deal with the headache when they could better spend their time just helping little-known LLCs commit tax fraud.

I would second the idea of trying to get a lawyer to do it or secure a very good referral although the only ones I would think of are already certainly on the radar (i.e. someone like Nick who has a hint of oppositional defiant disorder when it comes to people trying to screw with him)


----------



## Mitt Doggy Dogg (Oct 11, 2022)

Couldn’t Nick the drunken lawyer help you with some of this? I know Delaware is very pro business and probably South Carolina also I live in SC and we are pretty old school here but with Graham in power who knows since he stands for nothing


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## StMaryPiper (Oct 11, 2022)

If you can't find a service then make one instead. I'd sign up for Kiwi Phones and donate to the sovereign nation of Kiwitopia


----------



## Moths (Oct 11, 2022)

Will you dumb faggots stop suggesting manually operating a PO Box null doesnt want to deal with the fallout when some insane retard blows you up with a mail bomb and you/your families try to sue us for being an 'employee', hence why we are trying to use professional services

Its the 5th time its been suggested and the thread is 5 pages long jesus christ


----------



## Safir (Oct 11, 2022)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> It seems like the Russian company's real reason for ditching the farms isn't the troon stuff, but something that came from the Muscovite glowies.


Muscovite glowies do not care about the Farms. _However_, getting a company dependent on Russian government contracts to drop the Farms is fairly easy, as the site hosts "nazi propaganda" (iirc, a picture of Santa Claus saying "ho ho holocaust") and the .net domain is on an RKN niggerlist.


----------



## Sunday Operation (Oct 11, 2022)

@Null: regarding the EU address and remailer, do you need any forwarding of physical parcels or is digital only enough?
Due to "Impressumspflicht" requiring a physical address to be posted for everything you publish in Germany (even e-books or blogs) quite a few services exist to keep your address and/or real name hidden while providing a full german mailing address. 
Of course I have no personal experience how they handle complaints (at least one smaller company explicitly forbids authors of "religous or political" content) and most require you to have an EU-address or Passport.


----------



## jertzog (Oct 11, 2022)

Moths said:


> null doesnt want to deal with the fallout when some insane retard blows you up with a mail bomb and you/your families try to sue us for being an 'employee',


I'm not disregarding that a physical PO box is a bad idea, but your reason is as flawed as claiming KF documenting or doxing in general has resulted in a rash of political murders offline.
The old "you won't do shit" addage so frequently shitposted with does apply to both sides. As much as the other half wants to do null harm, each too highly values their grubhub and private dilation time to ever risk a serious prison term. Anybody can wish someone harm and make empty threats. It's one in a billion in this day and age to go Uncle Ted.


----------



## Null (Oct 11, 2022)

Sunday Operation said:


> physical parcels


this, I want a way for people to send me silver for my birthday god damnit


----------



## repentance (Oct 11, 2022)

Keep in mind that they will be reading this thread and trying to work out ways they can undermine any options which seem viable.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Oct 11, 2022)

Are there any other Kiwi friendly states or is it restricted to Wyoming?


----------



## Virtual Boring (Oct 11, 2022)

I'll PL to the extreme and I'd be willing to help dear leader. He has no reason to trust me but I have a lot of reasons to trust him.

Disregard, I'm retarded.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 11, 2022)

SuperConglomerateWhale said:


> Are there any other Kiwi friendly states or is it restricted to Wyoming?


There's plenty, honestly, and at this point staying in Wyoming is pointless. The point of incorporating in Delaware, Nevada, New Mexico, or Wyoming is that they allow you to register without publishing who owns the place (if a member-managed LLC) or who runs the place (if a manager-managed LLC). There are two-entity LLC structures that allow you to preserve your anonymity in a state that otherwise does not permit that, but that's a little beyond the scope of this discussion.... and more to the point it's all entirely pointless since everyone knows who runs this place anyway.

Ultimately, dude really needs a friendly attorney that will accept service of process and mail delivery. That's honestly the easiest way to do it. Still have no solution for phone service... good luck with that.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Oct 11, 2022)

The cyberpunk lifestyle thread...



Spoiler: Feel free to ignore



I am sure this is a naive question, and I suspect you'll reject this outright, but I'll ask this anyway: the impression I have, looking at this from the outside, is that ISPs/businesses drop you really quick because they don't know what they're up against or what to expect when agreeing to take you on. Have you considered telling a company, in advance and upon engaging them, that your site/business is so highly controversial and that they can expect a huge backlash at the moment? So that they can actually take steps on their end to anticipate the mass-abuse complaints that Liz & Co are constantly sending to them or the DDoS attacks? Perhaps have your lawyer explain this to a new prospective ISP/business instead of doing it yourself?

It seems to me (just is my impression as an outsider, so pardon is this is incorrect) like the reason you're getting dropped so quickly is because you go into these companies as if you were just another customer so as to not arouse suspicion, but then they get caught completely unaware by these attacks on you. All of a sudden, they get all these abuse e-mails an hour from Liz & Co, they're shocked and overwhelmed, and they begin to view you as a SNAFU. Perhaps they might get the feeling that you weren't being fully transparent with them from the start, and this would make them less likely to want to stand up for you. It might be better to be transparent about your predicament, the same way you have to disclose your medical history to an insurance company for them to consider you as a client. Make these ISPs feel like they are not being suckered into being your shield. 

I get the whole argument about specialty services existing for the purpose of catering to unusual clients with special needs like yourself, but still, even they might appreciate an advance warning about exactly what to expect. I mean, you of all people have determined that net neutrality is a complete myth, so when you bring a certain "baggage" to an ISP, perhaps... tell them in advance? They won't be neutral towards you for sure, but perhaps they won't feel taken advantage of and this might make them more accommodating of you.


----------



## MetokurGroomedMe (Oct 11, 2022)

repentance said:


> Keep in mind that they will be reading this thread and trying to work out ways they can undermine any options which seem viable.


i figure that's why any real suggestions have gone to the ooperator's dm list.


----------



## FinallyRealEmail (Oct 11, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> The cyberpunk lifestyle thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proton sponsored mati for less than a month and he warned them. Fuck the Swiss.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Oct 11, 2022)

FinallyRealEmail said:


> Proton sponsored mati for less than a month and he warned them. Fuck the Swiss.


I wasn't aware of that. Perhaps they underestimated just how bad it was or was going to get? 



Spoiler: How bad is it going to get? 



How explicit are these advance warnings to prospective ISP? Not asking him to disclose or anything, just posing the question so that I can see what this looks like from the ISP's perspective.

Are advance warnings just: _"hey, my site is a bit controversial, is that OK with you?"_ or very literally:_ "expect to be denounced all over social media and mainstream media for supporting terrorism & pedophilia, expect your wife to be targeted at her job, expect your upstream to be targeted, expect to end on The Spamhaus Project IP blacklist and other IP blacklists, expect to receive dozens of abuse e-mails (we know from Rekieta that Liz had 45 people sending out bar complaints, presumably a similar amount of not more are mailing abuse[at]someISP.com) and expect regular round the clock DDoS attacks"_? Again, this is what it looks like to me looking at this from the outside. You can't just try to sneak into an ISP like a SNAFU when that's your baggage, no matter how "bullet-proof" they advertise themselves to be. They'll find out just how bad it actually is in the heat of the moment, feel suckered into being your shield and drop you.


----------



## Slack Jaw Hemoglobin (Oct 11, 2022)

The Prerequisites: Azure Cognitive Services Batch Transcription with Power Automate
					

You can download the Flow from here - https://link.freefall365.com/cognitiveservicesfiles. This is video one in a four video series where I demonstrate how t...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## lolifarm (Oct 11, 2022)

My use is for 2FA and privacy. I have dual sim in my iPhone. I use eSIM so they don't need to ship a SIM card.  

> I want recommendations for companies you actually use and have experience with.

My trap number is a prepaid line from eSIM Carrier in US https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT209096 

When I need to pay, I get a text saying I have 3 days or I lose the number. I have had it for 3 months now. I'd prefer if it auto-renewed but I have been too lazy to figure out how.

In your case, I'd probably keep work/personal device separate. I understand not wanting a VOIP line. Like a cloud-hosted SIM card? Does that exist?

I don't know much about SIM and eSIM transfers so caveat emptor. I'm sorry to hear you're disabled like me and need voicemail transcripts.

- lolifarm


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 11, 2022)

I use voip.ms and a SIP client for my phone system. I don't know how they'll handle you, but it's served me well for over a year.


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Oct 11, 2022)

Andrew Tate's in the business of replatforming / expanding the altnet now. He & partners took Rumble public last week. He's now started his own licensed bank. I don't know if / when he'll get into hosting, but seems an obvious fit. His next thing is dropping on Nov 14, don't know what it is yet.


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 11, 2022)

I've got a free TextNow burner number that works well for voice and text. Their underlying carrier (at least for my number) definitely isn't Bandwidth.com. They've got a $10/month paid plan that includes voicemail transcription amongst other things. Haven't tried the paid plan myself, so the transcripts could be shit, but overall their service has been good and it'd only take you $10 and a few minutes to see if you like it.


----------



## filthypenguin (Oct 11, 2022)

Catboy Ranch said:


> This is only partially true on VOIP.
> 
> The homing carrier is what will show up in a dip database on VOIP and these days 90% of the time it will just say Bandwidth.com
> 
> ...


Bandwidth.com is the one who disconnected the number.  They didn't send a ticket to Google, they just disconnected it.  Presumably if there was a ticket or something somewhere, Google would have banned his account.



Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Maybe you could find out whatever service Pajeet scammers use for their VOIP services.


Scammers only need outbound calling, they can just make up a number for caller ID without ever exposing the carrier.
Null needs inbound, so the number (and therefore the carrier) has to be public.


----------



## Zyklon Ass Gas (Oct 11, 2022)

We've used https://www.phone.com/ for about 8 years for a client that needs to refresh about 60 phone lines every quarter. You're billed by the account/user (depending on your plan) and can drop and pick up any US number from their pool any time for free, also have international numbers that are billed at a few bucks a month depending on location. It's a full VOIP service that has soft phones in browser, desktop application, or phone app, and you can set voicemail/transcription/number forwarding easily. Their customer service is 24/7 and pretty great, however we're also a premier account so can't speak for the normies. Feel free to DM me about any questions you have if they interest you Null


----------



## Pope Urban (Oct 12, 2022)

> I want recommendations for companies you actually use and have experience with. Do not google "voip" and tell me the first result.


posts image of first result in Google.


----------



## Cuckoman (Oct 12, 2022)

As agent/lawyer, why not drop Nick Turbo-Grifter Reikita a line? Wouldn't that be something he would be able to do? I am also sure he is really tired of the troon bullshit too.
As an extra bonus, any retarded troon complaints that they send to him he can use and laugh at in a livestream.
You and Nick split the superchats 50/50 ?


----------



## McSneaks (Oct 12, 2022)

Guys list specifically what he's looking for, entire first page (including spectacular first post) literally ignore all of it and do the exact thing he says don't be a faggot and do, screenshot "how I buy phone number"


20/10 retards never change


"I want recommendations for companies you actually use"



Cuckoman said:


> did you consider this guy I saw on youtube



It's like if Glue ate itself and became sentient


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Oct 12, 2022)

Mitt Doggy Dogg said:


> Couldn’t Nick the drunken lawyer help you with some of this? I know Delaware is very pro business and probably South Carolina also I live in SC and we are pretty old school here but with Graham in power who knows since he stands for nothing


 Nick is in Minnesota



Moths said:


> Will you dumb faggots stop suggesting manually operating a PO Box null doesnt want to deal with the fallout when some insane retard blows you up with a mail bomb and you/your families try to sue us for being an 'employee', hence why we are trying to use professional services
> 
> Its the 5th time its been suggested and the thread is 5 pages long jesus christ


Its free content just make them fill out a form that says they waive all rights in the event that a lolcow sends a fake book that shoots aids needles at you when you open it like the bjork stalker


----------



## Null (Oct 12, 2022)

I've also added a bank account to my list.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 12, 2022)

Null said:


> I've also added a bank account to my list.


I know of quite a few small, privately owned banks and credit unions in the USA that you could have an account, but the issues might be the level of services (due to being international) you require.  Or if you just need a  banking account for mundane business purposes, like paying domestic invoices and taxes.

What type of services are must haves with a bank account? Is it business or personal checking you need, or both? SWIFT code needed? (I’ve found many small banks don’t have SWIFT codes, which isn’t a problem, but confuses Europeans when they try to transfer money to you.)

I know being involved in crypto caused headaches for you in the past at your bank. I wasn’t sure if you were keeping your US banking and crypto totally separate. IIRC you were but even admitting you made any money from crypto made your bank shit a brick.


----------



## Null (Oct 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I know of quite a few small, privately owned banks and credit unions in the USA that you could have an account, but the issues might be the level of services (due to being international) you require.  Or if you just need a  banking account for mundane business purposes, like paying domestic invoices and taxes.
> 
> What type of services are must haves with a bank account? Is it business or personal checking you need, or both? SWIFT code needed? (I’ve found many small banks don’t have SWIFT codes, which isn’t a problem, but confuses Europeans when they try to transfer money to you.)
> 
> I know being involved in crypto caused headaches for you in the past at your bank. I wasn’t sure if you were keeping your US banking and crypto totally separate. IIRC you were but even admitting you made any money from crypto made your bank shit a brick.


online banking, can receive money from western union, hates trannies

business checking  and no weird aversion to cryptocurrencies.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 12, 2022)

Did you ask/know what the owners of other "despicable sites" use?

I kinda wonder the services white supremacist, nazi, pirate, gore, doxbin and onlyfans leak sites use.

Obviously the farms are not in those categories but I assume they would use robust alternative to mainstream services.
Not always tho I am surprised a site like watch people die would use cloudflare still.


----------



## AGuntyPaajet (Oct 12, 2022)

Please @Null try out Firefox Relay phone number i want to see how many minutes/hours it´s stays up before...
https://blog.mozilla.org/en/privacy-security/hide-your-phone-number-with-firefox-relay/


----------



## Null (Oct 12, 2022)

AGuntyPaajet said:


> Please @Null try out Firefox Relay phone number i want to see how many minutes/hours it´s stays up before...
> https://blog.mozilla.org/en/privacy-security/hide-your-phone-number-with-firefox-relay/


woah, what? never heard of this

edit: it's not out yet


----------



## waffle (Oct 12, 2022)

These guys are actually extremely based, if they will let you join the credit union they have all the services you want.






						KC Unidos Federal Credit Union
					






					kcunidosfcu.com


----------



## Moths (Oct 12, 2022)

Chimplord1997 said:


> Its free content just make them fill out a form that says they waive all rights in the event that a lolcow sends a fake book that shoots aids needles at you when you open it like the bjork stalker


Come one come all to this carny event

If you can open 10 of null's "fan" packages and live you win a prize!


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 12, 2022)

Chimplord1997 said:


> Nick is in Minnesota


He should give serious consideration to rehoming his LLC to Minnesota. Since it clearly makes fuck-all for money it's not like it would have significant tax implications, while opening up the possibility for everyone's favorite LOLyer to act as a registered agent (assuming he's open to it).

Honestly, doing that would be a pretty good extra grift for him.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cherenkovblue said:


> He should give serious consideration to rehoming his LLC to Minnesota. Since it clearly makes fuck-all for money it's not like it would have significant tax implications, while opening up the possibility for everyone's favorite LOLyer to act as a registered agent (assuming he's open to it).
> 
> Honestly, doing that would be a pretty good extra grift for him.


it's a fun idea but he specifically said not to suggest this


----------



## din365 (Oct 13, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Perhaps they underestimated just how bad it was or was going to get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





waffle said:


> These guys are actually extremely based, if they will let you join the credit union they have all the services you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second a credit union for financials. banks are starting to get into the woke BS by refusing to finance stuff because "muh climate change" and the scotia bank here in Canada just closed an account on somebody for asking if they can opt out of not seeing the rainbow flag, and others helped the troon-loving communist trudeau dictatorship seize bank accounts without a court order and BEFORE the emergencies act ever came into force(the fact a lot of people forget). I am guessing the U.S banks are getting to be that way or likely on the verge of it.








						Obey or Else: Scotiabank Closes Account of Customer Who Questioned Presence of LGBT “Rainbow” Flag on Smartphone App
					

( Natural News ) A Canadian man who spoke his mind about Scotiabank’s LGBT “rainbow” flag display on its smartphone




					ourgoldguy.com
				



with a credit union, you basically buy a share into it, so you basically own a stake in that institution and there are even elections for board members. A lot more accountability with a credit union than the woke banks. the only downside is the number of branches. if you're in another state(or province), you can do your deposit and withdrawls at ANY credit union machine from any credit union, but beyond that(like close an account), you have to go into the actual branch to do it. so if you do look at a credit union, just keep in mind.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 13, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> it's a fun idea but he specifically said not to suggest this


Are you talking about Null saying not to suggest this? Because if he did I'm not seeing it in this thread (other than the whole "send me those you use" thing). Unless you meant Rekieta in which case I'm even more confused.


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Oct 13, 2022)

din365 said:


> second a credit union for financials. banks are starting to get into the woke BS by refusing to finance stuff because "muh climate change" and the scotia bank here in Canada just closed an account on somebody for asking if they can opt out of not seeing the rainbow flag, and others helped the troon-loving communist trudeau dictatorship seize bank accounts without a court order and BEFORE the emergencies act ever came into force(the fact a lot of people forget). I am guessing the U.S banks are getting to be that way or likely on the verge of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can have keewees and ayeloggers join in huge numbers to get Josh on the board!


Then all the troons will join and push us off.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 13, 2022)

Kanye just got kicked off of Jewish Power Morgan Chase, maybe he'll start his own bank.

Honestly the smaller credit unions are going to fold immediately because they'll not have been subject to the flood before; you need to find a tiny bank run by an autist that has no web presence at all - then the troons will have to mail letters and that confuses them.


----------



## JT Marlin (Oct 13, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I don't know shit about LLC registration and the various different laws and provisions between states but what's stopping you from finding an agent in Florida and registering there since it's familiar territory and whatnot? Is Wyoming a sweet spot because the cost of doing basically anything there is absurdly cheap?


Seriouspost, Wyoming has many great provisions that offer privacy and asset protection (charging order protection for single member LLC's is a big one) when incorporating that other states do not. 

However, it would depend on your use case if incorporating in Wyoming is the best option. If you're physically doing business in a state other than Wyoming, you will  have to incorporate or register your corporation in that state to be able operate. Which means double fees, double annual reports, possible loss of privacy, etc. 

So why incorporate in Wyoming if you're going to do business in other states? Some online businesses only need to incorporate in Wyoming. And some businesses may use a Wyoming entity to protect their assets (real estate investors is a great example) while incorporating their day to day business in another state.


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Oct 13, 2022)

Cuckoman said:


> why not drop Nick Turbo-Grifter Reikita a line?


I dont know how much of a priority it would be to him but this would effect Reikitas content a lot, as once jawsh/lolcow llc becomes a client of his then a lot more information becomes privileged and he would not be able to speak out about any of it on streams is my understanding of what the case would be there, but im no expert on US client-attorney privilege restrictions


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 13, 2022)

JT Marlin said:


> Seriouspost, Wyoming has many great provisions that offer privacy and asset protection (charging order protection for single member LLC's is a big one) when incorporating that other states do not.


It's also the first state to recognize DAOs (decentralized autonomous organizations) using blockchain technology, which makes it a good place for crypto-related business.


----------



## Dergint (Oct 13, 2022)

AGuntyPaajet said:


> Please @Null try out Firefox Relay phone number i want to see how many minutes/hours it´s stays up before...
> https://blog.mozilla.org/en/privacy-security/hide-your-phone-number-with-firefox-relay/


If there's no mention that there will be a method to upgrade to an unlimited plan, based actors will just have to spend an hour at the start of each billing period farting into Null's answering machine to take him offline. They don't even need to get the number canceled.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (Oct 13, 2022)

din365 said:


> second a credit union for financials.



Thirded. And many of these credit unions are part of CU networks to make accessing funds easier. They handle international shit, and I have used one for crypto in the past. Although that was a few years ago so who knows. 

I can't give any other specific advise since I don't have direct experience, but you're looking in the right place with Wyoming and the lawyer you get will act as the registered agent for a fee. It's pretty standard. They have lawyers who only do that. My recommendation is you start there, and then have him help with the other stuff.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 14, 2022)

I dunno if Oregon is the best place but I do know a firm here which acts as registered agents, I used them some time back in the past with a business and know guys who use them too. Only issue is that they're somewhat smaller. I also know a credit union in the area I've used before too.
I'm unsure if I should name them publicly in the thread, especially if Oregon is off your table
edit: Also the firm deals with mail in a limited capacity, mostly digitizing any important documents and shredding junk that your business gets sent. They will forward physical documents but I don't know if they'll forward everything, I never used that part of their service since I just ignore all mail


----------



## putinschwarzenegger (Oct 14, 2022)

.iota. said:


> my employer uses ting as an isp and for the phones that they give us.  i've never had a problem with their phone service, and they transcribe voicemail.  they even use a capital "i" internet to promote themselves ... "We’re passionate advocates of the principles of net neutrality. We support a free and open Internet in word and deed. Ting will never block, throttle or otherwise interfere with the online access of our customers."


I like Ting too, but they use T-mobile and Verizon to handle the backend service so either T-Mobile or Verizon could be like "Her Der, you have a hate site as a client, we dont want to support them. Drop them."


----------



## CarlKingofDucks (Oct 14, 2022)

Josh I am truly surprised you can even have a bank acc at this point.


----------



## din365 (Oct 15, 2022)

JPMorgan Chase Cuts Ties With Kanye Amid His Controversies—And Increasing Connection To Far Right
					

A purported letter from JPMorgan Chase informed the rapper he has until November 21 to find a new bank.




					www.forbes.com
				



JPMorgan Chase is definitely out. they just gave kanye the boot and did the same twattery as what some of the services did to null, so I was right about big banks starting to go woke in the united states. I really wish i wasn't on this.


----------



## Breadbear (Oct 15, 2022)

Liechtenstein for the bank account?

Edit because I looked into some things.
Liechtenstein is great because they don't give a fuck. You have money, they have banks. They're a city-state of banks. They don't care where you live or what you do, ask long as they're paid. No residency requirements, which is rare.

If you're going for opacity, Lombard Bank in Malta is top. But for that, you need to prove 6 months of residency. I doubt you want to rent a place for 6 months just for a bank account.
Luxembourg's banks are fantastic for anonymity, but has the same issue as Malta.
Both of these have the advantage and disadvantage of being in the EU.
Otherwise, there's Bermuda, Cayman Islands and Singapore for anonymity, but I don't know more than that.


----------



## JT Marlin (Oct 15, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> The problem isn't getting service, it's getting service from a company that will tell the troons to fuck off when they start complaining and making shit up.


To quote the wise postmodern philosopher, Mike Tyson - "Everyone has a plan until the troons show up".


----------



## oramge cat (Oct 16, 2022)

I don't know how feasible this is but for a competitive price I'd be willing to let you receive mail at a PO box that forwards to my home address. It would create massive privacy and logistical concerns for both of us but even if I got doxed I doubt my boss would care about what I'm sure he would call "terminally online faggy bullshit" and what is the US post office going to do, deny me my constitutionally protected right to send and receive mail? 

My biggest worry isn't getting doxed, it's reliably being able to relay your mail to you efficiently. I could scan, upload and email maybe but I don't know how much mail you get, and I would be opening your letters. I could physically forward them to Serbia but that requires you disclosing your address to a stranger and adds significant cost. I assume these mail services offer a level of confidentiality that I have never even attempted to guarantee. 

I'm 100% serious about this just know I'm gonna be winging it a little. I also have no idea about the legality of such a venture.


----------



## siegemeister675 (Oct 16, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> I don't know how feasible this is but for a competitive price I'd be willing to let you receive mail at a PO box that forwards to my home address. It would create massive privacy and logistical concerns for both of us but even if I got doxed I doubt my boss would care about what I'm sure he would call "terminally online faggy bullshit" and what is the US post office going to do, deny me my constitutionally protected right to send and receive mail?
> 
> My biggest worry isn't getting doxed, it's reliably being able to relay your mail to you efficiently. I could scan, upload and email maybe but I don't know how much mail you get, and I would be opening your letters. I could physically forward them to Serbia but that requires you disclosing your address to a stranger and adds significant cost. I assume these mail services offer a level of confidentiality that I have never even attempted to guarantee.
> 
> I'm 100% serious about this just know I'm gonna be winging it a little. I also have no idea about the legality of such a venture.


For the 6th or 7th time stop answering this. Unless you have a business that does this regularly Null is not interested.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2022)

I can help you on the physical mailing address and/or PO Box. 

But both must be done to 

1) preserve some privacy
2) not hit bumps in the road for business 

The method is to get the physical address first, then use that to obtain a PO Box

The best services to date are America’s Mailbox (America’s mailbox dot com) and Escapees dot com. 

AMB is cheap, reliable. Escapees has physical locations in Florida, so that may be helpful to you. 

At this point you will have a real non-PO Box address. This will allow you to severe the connection to your childhood home, and you’ll never ever physically visit the location, so security and privacy are a great bonus. 

Get a postal form 1583 before you start. This allows them to handle and forward your mail. 

Having a private physics address makes everything else on your list much easier to get and manage. I’ve played the game of using PO Boxes for a long time and there’s always hiccups and annoyances. 

After the physical address is obtained, you should still have a PO Box, but it just shouldn’t be your main, permanent address. The best strategy is to forward your mail from the Personal Mail Box to the PO Box. 

Within a short time, credit reports will likely show the actual physical address as your main address. Hopefully by that time your LLC’s have a new PO Box courtesy of the new Personal Mail Box. 

If you decide to use Escapees in Florida, you’ll continue to appear as a Florida resident. However, if you use the other service, you can easily get to be a resident with a license in other states. South Dakota is very easy to obtain an ID for. 

Back to the physical address and moving forward with the LLCs. Your next move may be to purchase an aged LLC for very cheap, (a couple retiring, there are websites that list these) then find an agent for all of them. Since they will all be under new addresses, you can shed some of the problems that shadow over them now. 

It may even be beneficial to nuke LolCow LLC in favor of a new anonymous LLC. With the new personal mailbox and PO Boxes set up after that, why not?

There’s a lot of options once you have a real physical address. I consider your threat model to be medium-high. Not for real world danger to you physically, but for constant tracking and harassment. So it may be time to become a little more of a ghost (spooky time jackolantern.gif)

If you have trouble setting up the personal mailbox, hmu. I’ll help you out. It’s the most necessary first step for all of this.


----------



## oramge cat (Oct 17, 2022)

siegemeister675 said:


> For the 6th or 7th time stop answering this. Unless you have a business that does this regularly Null is not interested.


The big issue I see is "is a business that does this regularly willing to do business with null?" and the answer is almost guaranteed to be a no when they realize who he is/when they get flooded with tranny seething. Dude doesn't have the clout to not get cancelled by some mail service or remote office if they get pressed about having him as  a client. If a random dude can handle what they do without being subject to that pressure (and claim any income earned on his taxes as a contractor so it's all legit) why not? I'd prefer to use a company over a random guy but if it's not an option, go with the random guy, no? Privacy can be ensured through NDAs, the random guy delivering on his promises can be guaranteed through contracts. Why not throw your hat into the ring if you're willing to help someone solve an intractable problem?


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Oct 17, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> Privacy can be ensured through NDAs, the random guy delivering on his promises can be guaranteed through contracts.


Depending on the confidentiality of documents that might be going in and out of such a mailbox, it still could be risky trusting a random farms user to not break NDAs or contracts, knowing full well of the consequences


----------



## Reepicheep (Oct 17, 2022)

wise for banking.



			https://wise.com/


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Nov 3, 2022)

I meant to post this a while back but forgot.  Assuming you haven't been shut down by every provider on the planet and what's happening now is a glitch- this is coming out soon (tm).  Likely at some point next year.






						FedNow Service
					

The FedNow Service will help enable financial institutions to deliver end-to-end faster payment services to their customers.




					www.frbservices.org
				




If postal banking actually makes a come back you might become untouchable, financially speaking.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Nov 3, 2022)

BoomerSperg1922 said:


> I meant to post this a while back but forgot.  Assuming you haven't been shut down by every provider on the planet and what's happening now is a glitch- this is coming out soon (tm).  Likely at some point next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Federal Reserve is a private corporation. Might be able to argue that it's effectively an arm of the government in certain respects since it has a government-enforced monopoly, but if it's acting as a bank, there are lots of banks, so the actions it takes as a bank wouldn't really be a part of its state monopolistic actions.

The argument could be made, but I don't see it as a guaranteed victory.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 3, 2022)

Breadbear said:


> If you're going for opacity, Lombard Bank in Malta is top. But for that, you need to prove 6 months of residency. I doubt you want to rent a place for 6 months just for a bank account.


You rent a mailbox... they do not realy care...  but Malta is a pretty risky place, to much low level criminals wash their money there...



Breadbear said:


> Both of these have the advantage and disadvantage of being in the EU.


Beeing is the EU is bad.  you want a Sepa partner that isnt part of the EU.



Breadbear said:


> Otherwise, there's Bermuda, Cayman Islands and Singapore for anonymity, but I don't know more than that.


The channel Islands are maybe an option.  they have very good offshore banks and the website doesnt need protection from IRS.


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Nov 7, 2022)

Kosher Salt said:


> The Federal Reserve is a private corporation. Might be able to argue that it's effectively an arm of the government in certain respects since it has a government-enforced monopoly, but if it's acting as a bank, there are lots of banks, so the actions it takes as a bank wouldn't really be a part of its state monopolistic actions.
> 
> The argument could be made, but I don't see it as a guaranteed victory.


I think it would be pretty solid.  I mostly brought it up because if postal banking becomes a thing (ironically being pushed by leftoids in the US who don't understand that would instantly destroy deplatforming, financially), combined with this Jersh will be able to take credit card payments for his forum once again.  This would just enable direct bank to bank transfers from what I can see.


----------

